# Grub-Problem

## kairo

Hallo allerseits,

wo fang ich am besten an ?

Ich habe vor kurzem meine Gentoo-Installation gespiegelt.

Mit cp -ax :

von hda8 (boot) -> hdb1(boot)

von hda9 (root) ->  hdb3 (root)

Habe dann fstab und grub.conf bzw. menu.lst angepasst

Dann grub mit setup (fd0) auf Diskette installiert.

Die neue Installation gestartet. Und versucht grub in den MBR der 2. Platte zu schreiben:

```

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+16 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/gru

b.conf"... succeeded

Done.

```

Wenn ich aber jetzt versuche Gentoo zu booten bleibt der Rechner hängen

und zeigt nur: 

```

GRUB
```

Noch ein Versuch:

```

[root@zac pts/0] grub-install /dev/hdb

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives.

```

Was hat das zu bedeuten ?

Das schreiben in den MBR der 1. Platte geht anstandslos.

1. Platte IBM  60G           2. Platte Quantum    20G

Hier fdisk -p:

```

[root@zac pts/0] fdisk /dev/hdb

Festplatte /dev/hdb: 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren, 2482 Zylinder

Einheiten: Zylinder mit 16065 * 512 Bytes

     Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp

/dev/hdb1   *         1         7     56196   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2             8        69    498015   82  Linux Swap

/dev/hdb3            70       799   5863725   83  Linux

/dev/hdb4           800      2482  13518697+  83  Linux

```

Kann ich gezielt den MBR der 2. Platte ansprechen ?

Anscheinend lässt sich grub nicht in den MBR der 2. Platte schreiben oder so.

Die menu.lst:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/girl.xpm.gz

# Gentoo starten

title=Gentoo HDA

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda9 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

# Gentoo starten

title=Gentoo HDB

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

# Der folgende Eintrag wird nur bei Dual-Boot benötigt

title=M$ Ix Pee

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +

```

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 

MfG Nico

----------

## m0pr0be

hi

grub sollte kein problem damit haben sich in den mbr von deiner zweiten festplatte zu schreiben.

das problem ist nur, dass dein PC BIOS auch von der zweiten festplatte booten koennen muss.

ich weiss es gibt BIOSe in denen sich die festplatten "tauschen" lassen, dann wird die zweite festplatte einfach zur ersten festplatte und du kannst dann von den zweiten festplatte booten. das ist aber alles sehr proprietaer.

was spricht dagegen, den grub einfach auf den mbr der ersten festplatte zu schreiben. damit funktioniert es auf jeden fall.  :Smile: 

----------

## kairo

 *Quote:*   

> was spricht dagegen, den grub einfach auf den mbr der ersten festplatte zu schreiben. damit funktioniert es auf jeden fall. icon_smile.gif

 

eigentlich nichts

im bios kann ich die bootreihenfolge tauschen, habe ich auch gemacht.

das problem ist wahrscheinlich, daß grub aus irgendwelchen gründen entweder das menü oder den kernel nicht findet, denke ich.

muss man beim formatieren irgendwie platz für den mbr lassen, einen sektor am anfang der platte oder so?

----------

## kairo

 *Quote:*   

> was spricht dagegen, den grub einfach auf den mbr der ersten festplatte zu schreiben. damit funktioniert es auf jeden fall. icon_smile.gif

 

eigentlich nichts

im bios kann ich die bootreihenfolge tauschen, habe ich auch gemacht.

das problem ist wahrscheinlich, daß grub aus irgendwelchen gründen entweder das menü oder den kernel nicht findet, denke ich.

muss man beim formatieren irgendwie platz für den mbr lassen, einen sektor am anfang der platte oder so?

----------

## m0pr0be

hi

 *kairo wrote:*   

> muss man beim formatieren irgendwie platz für den mbr lassen, einen sektor am anfang der platte oder so?

 

nein. den mbr kannst du nicht formatieren. du kannst nur existierende partitionen auf deiner festplatte formatieren. der mbr ist immer da. dort legen micro$oft betriebsysteme automatisch ohne nachzufragen ihren bootloader ab. aber den braucht eigentlich kein mensch.

indem du auf der grub shell einfach "setup (hd0)" eingibst ueberschreibt grub den mbr der ersten festplatte mit seinem eigenen bootcode. damit brauchst du deine festplatten im bios nicht tauschen.

----------

## kairo

So weit bin ich mittlerweile:

```
[root@zac pts/0] grub-install  /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

```

Platte wird vom BIOS korrekt erkannt.

Und:

```
[root@zac pts/0] grub-install --recheck '(hd1)'

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/floppy/0

(hd0)   /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

(hd1)   /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc

```

```

 GNU GRUB  version 0.93  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+16 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/gru

b.conf"... succeeded

Done.

```

Wenn ich jetzt von HDB boote:

```

Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
```

partition type 0x7  ist aber NTFS und ist eigentlich nur auf HDA

Das Grub-Menu ist auch zu sehen ist aber verzerrt und fast nicht lesbar.

Soll es irgendwie grundsatzlich nicht möglich sein mit Grub von einer 2. Platte zu booten?

mfg

----------

## MasterOfMagic

kann es sein, dass durch tauschen der platten im bios deinem grub vielleicht weiss gemacht wird, dass hda nun die linux platte ist und eben hdb die platte mit ntfs. stell das vielleicht mal wieder zurück.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## awiesel

Vieleicht musst Du dann "mappen", ich habe das bis jetzt zwar nur für Windows gebraucht, aber probieren kann mans ja mal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> map
> 
> ---
> ...

 

----------

## Haldir

Hmm also setup (hd1) müßte ohne Probleme funktionieren und wenn du dann Boot order im Bios auf HD1 einstellst sollte zumindest die Grub shell kommen, egal ob das menu falsch/nicht gefunden ist/wird

Kurze Checkliste:

1.)  Was war früher auf der 20GB Platte drauf ?

notfalls mal den mbr der platte töten fdisk /mbr bzw. dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb bs=512 count=1 oder so

2.) Wenn du von HDB bootest muß im grub.conf alles auf hd0 sein,denn

die Nummerierung is relativ zum Bootdevice, d.h.

Die Bootplatte ist immer hd0

----------

## kairo

mahlzeit,

war ein langes ringen, aber irgendwie habe ich es hingebogen.

mit grubconfig grub in den mbr der HDB geschrieben und die grub.conf angepasst:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/girl.xpm.gz

# Gentoo starten

title=Masters Gentoo HDB

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi

# Der folgende Eintrag wird nur bei Dual-Boot benötigt

title=M$ Ix Pee

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

root (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

und boot-reihenfolge im bios auf D,C,A gestellt

die anordnung der partitionen und platten ist unverändert.

für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar warum grub die laufwerke "gekippt"  sieht?

oder wird das durch das umstellen der b-reihenfolge im bios, eben vom bios weitergegeben?

mfg kairo

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *kairo wrote:*   

> und boot-reihenfolge im bios auf D,C,A gestellt
> 
> die anordnung der partitionen und platten ist unverändert.
> 
> für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar warum grub die laufwerke "gekippt"  sieht?
> ...

 

Die Frage wie das Bios das bei dieser Umstellung verarbeitet und weitergibt kann dir wohl nur der Bioshersteller beantworten, aber scheinbar dürfte das wohl bei dir so der fall sein.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

